# Cracked Heels



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

I did a search and nothing came up so if this has already been addressed I apologize.

I'm a diabetic with VERY badly cracked heels and I need some tips on what I can do about them. My right heel is far worse than my left. The cracks are pretty deep and they hurt almost constantly. I was told that, since I'm a diabetic, I can't soak my feet or anything...and they're not rough (I use a pumice stone in the shower regularly) so what can I do? Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. :bow:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 8, 2008)

Being not diabetic, i'm not sure if you can use this product but my husband uses it and it works well for him: http://www.crackcreme.com He's not diabetic but has some nasty cracked feet. So bad that if he steps on my nylons on the floor, they'll stick and snag! 

I also use vaseline regularly on my feet to keep them soft and nice. I put a liberal coat on it and then wear my tennies with a fresh pair of socks. Afterwards my feet are soft and supple.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks SO much for the link, Megan. There is a diabetic section on that site. I appreciate your help.


By the way....congratulations on your baby. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 8, 2008)

You're welcome  It's all natural too and i go for that sort of thing 

thanks on the baby too


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 8, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Being not diabetic, i'm not sure if you can use this product but my husband uses it and it works well for him: http://www.crackcreme.com He's not diabetic but has some nasty cracked feet. So bad that if he steps on my nylons on the floor, they'll stick and snag!
> 
> I also use vaseline regularly on my feet to keep them soft and nice. I put a liberal coat on it and then wear my tennies with a fresh pair of socks. Afterwards my feet are soft and supple.





CAMellie said:


> Thanks SO much for the link, Megan. There is a diabetic section on that site. I appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> By the way....congratulations on your baby. :wubu:



I've used the regular version of their product with no problems, and I'm diabetic. I did not even know they had a diabetic version.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I've used the regular version of their product with no problems, and I'm diabetic. I did not even know they had a diabetic version.



And it works good for you, Zan? How bad do your heels get? How quickly does it start working? Do you have a "routine" when you use it or is it an "as needed" thing?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 9, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> And it works good for you, Zan? How bad do your heels get? How quickly does it start working? Do you have a "routine" when you use it or is it an "as needed" thing?



I only have occasional problems, and it seems to soften the area up and reduce the discomfort with a few applications. My wife has chronic heel crack problems, and really needs to use it no less than every few days, but does not until they get really bad <shrug>.

From what you are saying, your situation is closer to her's. My advice would be every day to get the situation under control, then every few days to start with. But that is just an opinion with absolutely zero medical background.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 9, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I only have occasional problems, and it seems to soften the area up and reduce the discomfort with a few applications. My wife has chronic heel crack problems, and really needs to use it no less than every few days, but does not until they get really bad <shrug>.
> 
> From what you are saying, your situation is closer to her's. My advice would be every day to get the situation under control, then every few days to start with. But that is just an opinion with absolutely zero medical background.



Thanks for your input, Zan The Man! It's much appreciated. :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 9, 2008)

CAMellie, this is a huge problem for me, though I'm not diabetic. What I do is use bag balm (a big green can that lasts for over a year is about $5). After getting out of the shower, I dry my feet and slather them with the stuff, focusing on the heels, working it into the cracks a little bit. Then I put a nice thick pair of cotton socks over it (or regular socks if I'm going out). There was a thread, or part of a thread over in the beauty forum which mentioned Flexitol (sp?). It has both a mild acid which breaks down the callouses and a really thick moisturizer. I've used it and it works okay, but it's way more expensive than bag balm and bag balm works just as good. Another thing that works is lanolin, which all of my new breastfeeding mamas get. I tell them if they get any kind of skin cracks they can use this stuff and it's like MAGIC. 

When my heels get REALLY bad (and I don't think you should do this since you're a diabetic but for those of you who aren't) I use a cheese grater type foot thing in the shower to get as much of the rough stuff off, then use a scrubby foot soak to get even more off, and then once I get out of the shower I do the aforementioned trick with the bag balm and sock.

The best thing I can say, though, is once they get healed up, you *gotta *keep putting stuff on them or they will re-open again, particularly if you're a barefoot walker or sandal wearer. When I get into trouble with mine is when I blow off my maintenance routine; it doesn't take long at ALL. I always promise myself that I'll be more consistent and then I get busy or lazy and end up in the same predicament.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 9, 2008)

I have this problem a lot during the summer. Have any of you tried the Ped Egg? Based on the reviews I've seen online, I'm planning to buy one, but was curious if anyone 'round here had tried it.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 9, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> CAMellie, this is a huge problem for me, though I'm not diabetic. What I do is use bag balm (a big green can that lasts for over a year is about $5). After getting out of the shower, I dry my feet and slather them with the stuff, focusing on the heels, working it into the cracks a little bit. Then I put a nice thick pair of cotton socks over it (or regular socks if I'm going out). There was a thread, or part of a thread over in the beauty forum which mentioned Flexitol (sp?). It has both a mild acid which breaks down the callouses and a really thick moisturizer. I've used it and it works okay, but it's way more expensive than bag balm and bag balm works just as good. Another thing that works is lanolin, which all of my new breastfeeding mamas get. I tell them if they get any kind of skin cracks they can use this stuff and it's like MAGIC.
> 
> When my heels get REALLY bad (and I don't think you should do this since you're a diabetic but for those of you who aren't) I use a cheese grater type foot thing in the shower to get as much of the rough stuff off, then use a scrubby foot soak to get even more off, and then once I get out of the shower I do the aforementioned trick with the bag balm and sock.
> 
> The best thing I can say, though, is once they get healed up, you *gotta *keep putting stuff on them or they will re-open again, particularly if you're a barefoot walker or sandal wearer. When I get into trouble with mine is when I blow off my maintenance routine; it doesn't take long at ALL. I always promise myself that I'll be more consistent and then I get busy or lazy and end up in the same predicament.



I'm kicking myself here! :doh: My momma always swore by bag balm. I don't know why I never thought of it before. Thanks SO much for reminding me.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I have this problem a lot during the summer. Have any of you tried the Ped Egg? Based on the reviews I've seen online, I'm planning to buy one, but was curious if anyone 'round here had tried it.



I'm curious now, too. Unfortunately, I wouldn't be able to use it because of my diabetes. I've been discouraged from using anything on my feet that could possibly cause cuts or abrasions.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 9, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I did a search and nothing came up so if this has already been addressed I apologize.
> 
> I'm a diabetic with VERY badly cracked heels and I need some tips on what I can do about them. My right heel is far worse than my left. The cracks are pretty deep and they hurt almost constantly. I was told that, since I'm a diabetic, I can't soak my feet or anything...and they're not rough (I use a pumice stone in the shower regularly) so what can I do? Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. :bow:



ETA: Miss VIckie hit it on the head. Nevermind.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 9, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I have this problem a lot during the summer. Have any of you tried the Ped Egg? Based on the reviews I've seen online, I'm planning to buy one, but was curious if anyone 'round here had tried it.



Though the PedEgg is probably not good for diabetics people are raving about it. I've used it and I like it too however I don't like it as much as I like my nutmeg grater paddle thing I got at CVS. It's got the nutmeg grater surface on one side and a pumice file surface on the other and I LOVE it. The Ped Egg is nearly as good and not as messy but I find myself reaching for my paddle more often. If the nutmeg grater thing makes you nervous you will love the ped egg. I prefer the hard core aspect of my paddle though.


----------



## Neen (Apr 9, 2008)

I have the ped egg and it's nice, but i'm not in love with it. It does it's job fine, and all, i just don't see the hype.I use the egg, and then slather on some shea butter and put on socks. My feet get soft and nice!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 10, 2008)

What a useful thread! I first got cracked heels 4 years ago when I spent 5 months in India as I spent most of the time walking round in bare feet. Managed to heal my heels (sorry!) when I got back, but they often crack again in the summer when I avoid footwear whenever possible!


----------



## Pookie (Apr 14, 2008)

Cracked Heel Cream

I use this stuff for my heels, and also I get 'damp' spilts under my toes sometimes and this is great for that too.

If you are not allowed abrasives that could cut can I suggest what seems a totally daft solution?? Rough carpet.... yups, rough carpet! My heel was cracked and so annoying but I didnt have anything to hand in the bedroom, it was cold, so I rubbed the rough patch of my foot on the carpet hard, while sitting on the edge of my bed, you cant over do it as it gets hot, but as long as its tough dead skin it doesnt hurt or carpet burn. Its very smoothing!


----------



## amyintx (Apr 14, 2008)

To deal with cracked heals I follow my old Russian grandmothers recipe.

Soak your feet for tweny minutes then apply a olive oil all over the entire foot. Sprinkle with oregano. Put on some warmed socks, the warmth 
helps the oil to soak in to the skin. Oregano is antibacterial and has been used as a healing ointment for thousands of years.

I get regular pedicures but also shave dead skin off my feet with a disposable razor every week or so. I have been doing it for twenty years so have gotten quite good as not injuring myself. You would not beleive the piles of skin. How gross! But in the end my feet are soft as peachskin.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

Pookie said:


> Cracked Heel Cream
> 
> I use this stuff for my heels, and also I get 'damp' spilts under my toes sometimes and this is great for that too.
> 
> If you are not allowed abrasives that could cut can I suggest what seems a totally daft solution?? Rough carpet.... yups, rough carpet! My heel was cracked and so annoying but I didnt have anything to hand in the bedroom, it was cold, so I rubbed the rough patch of my foot on the carpet hard, while sitting on the edge of my bed, you cant over do it as it gets hot, but as long as its tough dead skin it doesnt hurt or carpet burn. Its very smoothing!



Wonderful idea! I even have some carpet remnants that I could keep by the side of my bed. Thanks!



amyintx said:


> To deal with cracked heals I follow my old Russian grandmothers recipe.
> 
> Soak your feet for tweny minutes then apply a olive oil all over the entire foot. Sprinkle with oregano. Put on some warmed socks, the warmth
> helps the oil to soak in to the skin. Oregano is antibacterial and has been used as a healing ointment for thousands of years.
> ...



I had NO idea about the oregano. Your input is very much appreciated.


----------

